# Orlando and WDW Area, 5/26/16 - 5/31/16



## cguarino (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello, I am looking to extend an Orlando-area work trip through the Memorial Day weekend, from 5/26/16 - 5/31/16.  

Only two people, so a 1BR is preferred (however, I am certainly open to other sizes of units).

I will be in Orlando starting 5/20/16, so could conceivably check in earlier than the posted date if necessary.

Thanks!
Charlie

[Phone number redacted to protect your privacy - interested parties should click on cguarino's blue user name and send him a message.]


----------



## awa (Apr 23, 2016)

Would you be interested in a 1 bedroom at the Grande Villas Resort for $300?


----------



## cguarino (Apr 26, 2016)

Still looking, thanks.


----------



## kunalotron (Apr 28, 2016)

*Where in Orlando?*

[DELETED:  On this forum, you may not advertise RCI exchanges for rent, and the maximum asking price is $100 per night.]


----------



## icydog (Apr 30, 2016)

How about a studio at Marriott's Grande Vista. I have all your nights. One bedrooms are sold out.


----------



## cguarino (May 3, 2016)

Still looking, thanks.


----------



## mgandrews (May 3, 2016)

sent you an email - Marilyn


----------



## cguarino (May 5, 2016)

Request has been satisfied, thanks.


----------

